# Oh the INJUSTICE of it!



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm channel surfing and come across Caddyshack, certainly one of the great American classics. I check the info to see when it as made (1980) when I see something that both surprises and appalls me at the same time -- the stuck up deginerate who rated this movie only gave it 2.5/4. I MIGHT have been ok with 3.5/4, but 2.5/4? It's the same rating they gave Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story. Pfft!

This is probably the same person who thinks Tootsie is the greatest comedy of all time -- AFI actually put it at #2. It shouldn't even be on the list IMO.

Rant over now.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I remember "Tootsie". I can't believe I actually watched the whole thing. :no:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Well all reviewers and critics are biased with built in biases including me.
I tend not to like 'talking head' films for example and prefer movies that
have camera movement and 'action' rather than dialogue. Obviously
the reviewer didn't like episodic comedies like "Caddyshack" which derives
it's humor from multiple characters and incidents rather than focussing on
one individual. "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World" is similar in structure.
I happen to like that type of film but understand that others don't.

In terms of "Tootsie" I think it's over-rated too with the funniest 'drag'
comedy being "Some Like it Hot".


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Richard W. Haines said:


> Well all reviewers and critics are biased with built in biases including me.
> I tend not to like 'talking head' films for example and prefer movies that
> have camera movement and 'action' rather than dialogue. Obviously
> the reviewer didn't like episodic comedies like "Caddyshack" which derives
> ...


You're being far too kind to the reviewer.. it's obvious he/she was dropped often as a child and ate paste in kindergarten.. both years they took it. 

But in all seriousness, I can appreaciate that we all of different tastes in movies. For example, I absolutely LOATHE The English Patient; however, I wouldn't have given it a 1 star rating (where it ranks on my personal scale). For something as iconic as Caddyshack, that after 29 years (oh good grief am I old) is still quoted often, is still shown often, etc, (it was shown on AMC -- i.e., American Movie Classics -- after all) I still can't see how a 2.5 star rating can be justified.

Oh, and Some Like It Hot (which is a great movie) was the number 1 comedy per the AFI. Apparently, they're into drag. :huh: Not that I think that list is all that good -- again, Tootsie at number 2?


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

What's amusing historically is when critics make fools of themselves when they
don't 'get it' and have to flipflop to stay in tune with audiences. The two most
notable examples were the original critical pans of "Bonnie and Clyde" and "2001:
A Space Odyssey". Both were practically condemned by many reviewers but when
the proved wildly popular and became hits and 'talking point' movies, some of the embarassed critics had to re-screen and re-evaluate their original reviews
and change their mind lest they seem out of touch. Even interesting critics like
Pauline Kael completely missed the point of the Kubrick film.


----------

